# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Все о приказах. Какие? Как их писать и зачем?

## Вишенка-Владимир

Хотела бы свериться с приказами, издаваемыми на начало календарного года. У нас это :
- приказ о создании комиссии по списанию и оценке
- приказ о создании комиссии по рассмотрению трудовых книжек с целью определения стажа в культуре
- приказ об ответственном за хранение и выдачу трудовых книжек
- приказ о порядке выдачи наличных средств
- приказ о создании комиссии по проведеню аттестации работников ДК

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

> отела бы свериться с приказами, издаваемыми на начало календарного года. У нас это :
> - приказ о создании комиссии по списанию и оценке
> - приказ о создании комиссии по рассмотрению трудовых книжек с целью определения стажа в культуре
> - приказ об ответственном за хранение и выдачу трудовых книжек
> - приказ о порядке выдачи наличных средств
> - приказ о создании комиссии по проведеню аттестации работников ДК
> __________________


У нас так-же.

----------


## Зарница

Всем привет! У нас наконец то прошел конкурс среди работников культуры "Просто я работаю волшебником". Гунька - Аленка, спасибо большое за идею и помощь.Думаю что прошло все хорошо (хотя так считают не все). Конечно ошибки были, учтем их на следующий год, но в основном все прошло на одном дыхании. Очень удачно прошел конкурс "В работе всякое случается" - там мы конкурсантам предлагали по жеребьевке вытянуть тему концерта, он начинал по этой теме говорить а мы предлогали вставить в этот текст разные слова (это как в "Убойной лиге"). Ну а кульминацией было - видеокамера за 1 место!!! (это моя гордость - долго пришлось копить на призы).Хоть и прошло уже 4 дня после этого конкурса - а я все им живу.Запало.

Алла, скажи пожалуйста, а какие ты приказы пишешь на кружки? А журналы вы готовые покупаете? 
А у меня с 1 января сокращение. Сокращают и клубы и работников. И с 1.01. переходим в БУНТ - надеюсь что для нас это лучше чем в автономку.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*, 
Лен, вопрос к Алле, но отвечаю как у нас. Приказы на кружки мы делаем по организации кружка (когда организуется новый коллектив, или расформировывается старый). Журналы печатаем в типографии. Даём им образец, и заказываем штук 80, на 2-3-года хватает. (каждый журнал как правило у нас ведётся 2 года)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*, 
Лена, мы пишем приказы на кружки 1 раз  в начале календарного года и по мере организации нового или ликвидации какого-то  кружка. Приказ на кружки в начале года - это подтверждение муниципального задания. Да, такое колличество кружков у нас есть.  :Yes4:  И ни-ни, чтобы у нас их было меньше. 
Лен, а вот образец моего приказа.  

ПРИКАЗ

15. 01. 2009 г.                                                                                              №  9
п. Юловский

О создании клубных формирований
в МУК «СДК Юловского сельского поселения»

  В целях удовлетворения потребностей населения в сохранении и развитии, самодеятельной творческой инициативы, любительского художественного творчества, для удовлетворения общественных потребностей во всех видах  творчества и участия в культурной жизни поселка

Приказываю:

I Создать на базе МУК «СДК Юловского сельского поселения» следующие коллективы художественной самодеятельности:

1.1.Вокальная группа - руководитель Мацегора А.А.
1.2. Танцевальный   коллектив «Гранат» - руководитель Чиркова Н.Н.
1.3. Индивидуальное  пение – руководитель Мацегора А.А.
1.4. Художественное  чтение – руководитель Мацегора А.В.
1.5. Драмкружок «Шалтай-болтай» - руководитель Мацегора А.В.
1.6. Агитбригада – руководитель Мацегора А.В.
1.7.. Детский хор – руководитель Балух О.Н.
1.8.. Ансамбль народных инструментов – руководитель Балух О.Н.
1.9.. Детский эстрадный ансамбль – руководитель Мацегора А.А.
1.10. Видеостудии – руководитель Мацегора А.В.

2. Создать на базе Дома культуры следующие клубы по интересам и любительские объединения:

   2.1. Клуб  выходного дня – руководитель Мацегора А.В.
   2.2. Клуб молодого  избирателя – руководит. Фисенко В.А. и Мацегора А.В.
  2.3. Литературно-музыкальная гостиная «Элегия» - руководитель 
                                                                         Балух О.Н. и Мацегора А.В.
3.  Ежегодно проводить отчетные концерты и выставки коллективов самодеятельного народного творчества и прикладного искусства.

Директор

Такие приказы я пишу на каждое структурное подразделение. У меня их получается 3. Их можно и в один объединить.

----------


## Алла и Александр

А вот интересно мне - кто какие приказы по основной деятельности пишет? Может быть откроем такую темку и будем там выставлять образцы? Иногда просто нет времени думать и придумывать, особенно обоснование к приказам. Я вот никак не придумаю, как грамотно написать приказ на проведение мероприятий ))) Руки никак не доходят до них.А надо )))

----------


## Зарница

А я приказы на проведение мероприятий не пишу.А надо? А вообще от такой бы темки не отказалась.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*, 
Лен, я тоже практически не пишу. А надо писать )))

----------


## Таня Л

Приказы по мероприятиям это как? Я единственное, что пишу - перед выездными кто за что отвечает, и о заполнении журнала инструктажа на выездные мероприятия, а перед такими - тоже, в принципе, кто за что и как, ну и о заполнении журнала инструктажа противопожарной безопасности. А еще как? Мне тоже интересно, я некоторые свои приказы, написанные на "скорую руку" иногда Задорнову хочу отправить. Как говориться: "И смех, и грех" (в моём случае - стыдоба)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Я единственное, что пишу - перед выездными кто за что отвечает, и о заполнении журнала инструктажа на выездные мероприятия, а перед такими - тоже, в принципе, кто за что и как, ну и о заполнении журнала инструктажа противопожарной безопасности.


Таня, ну все правильно.  Приказ пишется на подготовку и проведение мероприятия. В нем прописывается все - кто за что отвечает, график дежурства, если это необходимо. Ну и т. д.
Только я  не провожу инструктажа по ПБ перед мероприятием. Зачем?  В Инстрции ведь сказанно, что 1 раз в квартал нужно проводить инструктаж - ну и все. Этого достаточно. А вот перед Новым годом пишу приказ по ПБ  на проведение новогодних мероприятий, новогодних елок. Составляю график дежурств. Могу такой приказ выставить, если нужно.

----------


## Скибыч

Как на Авторадио...Про приказы. Приказы писАть нужно почти на каждый шаг деятельности. Потому что не знаешь куда этот шаг вывести может. У нас начали писАть заявления с просьбой разрешить работать в выходной день, если проводим концерты в этот день. ТК РФ...Руку прищемил на работе - куча актов и милиция. Костюмер подвернула ногу. Дома. Принесла больничный. Проставил в табеле. Как увидели в отделе кадров - схватились за голову. Даже бытовая травма - куча проблем. Дешевле оказалось проставить все дни рабочими...Переделал табель. "Без бумажки..."

----------


## Зарница

Да, приказы штука нужная. Не раз обжигалась с этим. У меня с 1 января сокращение, так вот сегодня еще кучу приказов сделала, на всякий случай, под подпись. Надо - не надо, незнаю. Но попу свою подстраховала. Алла, открывай темку.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Скибыч*, 
Что да, то да. Без приказов мы никуда. В первый год деятельности юр.лица у меня всего лишь 30 приказов было. Сейчас около 50, но столько их еще не написано..))))) За все годы ни разу никто не проверял их. В этом году впервые - просмотрели. А я как назло, каждый год приказ на кружки писала, а в этом году - забыла напрочь.. Теперь в срочном порядке нужно исправлять ошибку.

----------


## Таня Л

> Приказы писАть нужно


 :Yahoo: 




> У меня с 1 января сокращение, так вот сегодня еще кучу приказов сделала, на всякий случай, под подпись.


О сокращении обязательно необходимо предупреждать и обязательно под подпись, молодец, что написАла. В начале моей директорской карьеры были эти сокращения, благо под рукой был ТК с пояснениями.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Решила открыть эту тему, потому что сама часто сталкиваюсь с проблемами написания тех или иных приказов.
А вообще очень интересно знать какие приказы мы пишем, коллеги. Давайте делиться в этой теме образцами приказов по основной деятельности. А заодно сообща будем учиться как правильно их писать.
Начну, пожалуй, с самых насущных на данный момент. Это Пожарная безопасность на время проведения новогодних праздников.

Вот такой приказ пишу я.

*Об установлении противопожарного 
режима на время проведения новогодних
мероприятий.*

   В целях обеспечения пожарной безопасности  во время проведения новогодних праздников  в период с 27.12.2009 г по 10.01.2010 г. в МУК «CДК Юловского сельского поселения » Сальского района

ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:
1.	Назначить ответственными лицами за противопожарную безопасность при устройстве новогодних елок в учреждениях культуры  __________________________
2.	Во время проведения новогодних праздников запретить :
- применение открытого огня (факелы, свечи, канделябры и т. п.), фейерверков и огневых эффектов, пиротехнических средств.
- использование для украшения целлулоидных и других легковоспламеняющиеся игрушек и украшений
 - применение  свечей для иллюминации елки;
- обкладывание подставки и украшение веток ватой и игрушками из нее, 
- использование световых эффектов с применением химических и других веществ, бенгальских огней и хлопушек, могущих вызвать загорание. 
3.	Обеспечить  эвакуационные выходы световыми табло “Выход” или соответствующими графическими изображениями.
4.	На время проведения новогодних мероприятий директорам СДК _________________ составить график дежурств работников домов культуры. и предоставить его в МУК «СДК Юловского сельского поселения» вместе с графиком проведения мероприятий.

Директор МУК

----------


## Алла и Александр

Еще один новогодний приказ.

*О работе в праздничные
дни 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 января 2011 г.
*
              В связи с обеспечением Новогодних праздничных мероприятий 
в Муниципальном учреждении культуры «Сельский дом  культуры Юловского сельского поселения» 1,2,3,4,5,6,7  января 2011 года и охраны имущества в СДК, а так же с целью противопожарной безопасности 

ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:

1.	Объявить в МУК «СДК Юловского сельского поселения» 1,2,3,4.5,6,7  января 2011 года  рабочими днями.
2.	Директорам  СДК п. Супрун и п. Белозерный  составить графики дежурств работников на праздничные мероприятия по плану работы Дома культуры.
3.	За отработанное время в праздничные дни, работникам, занятым в проведении мероприятий предоставить  отгул, согласно затраченного  времени. 

Директор МУК

----------


## Victorya

> 3. За отработанное время в праздничные дни, работникам, занятым в проведении мероприятий предоставить отгул, *СОГЛАСНО ЗАТРАЧЕННОГО ВРЕМЕНИ*.


Алла, так неправильно! Нарушаешь трудовое законодательство. НЕЗАВИСИМО от времени, которое был работник занят в выходной день (хоть один час), отгул ты обязана предоставить в размере ПОЛНОГО РАБОЧЕГО ДНЯ. И если на словах можно с работником договориться о том, что затраченное время нужно суммировать (грубо говоря час в субботу, три часа в понедельник, и два в среду - а отгул возьмешь одним днем), а вот отражая это действие в приказе вызываешь на себя гнев трудовой инспекции!

Эта ситуация обсуждалась у нас на форуме неоднократно.
Вот ещё раз:
*Постатейный комментарий к КЗоТ РФСтатья 64. Компенсация за работу в выходной день*

Работа в выходной день компенсируется предоставлением другого дня отдыха 
или, по соглашению сторон, в денежной форме, но не менее чем в двойном размере 
(в ред. Закона Российской Федерации от 25 сентября 1992 г. N 3543-1 - Ведомости 
Съезда народных депутатов Российской Федерации и Верховного Совета Российской 
Федерации, 1992, N 41, ст. 2254).
Оплата за работу в выходной день исчисляется по правилам статьи 89 настоящего 
Кодекса (в ред. Указа Президиума Верховного Совета РСФСР от 5 февраля 1988 
г. - Ведомости Верховного Совета РСФСР, 1988, N 6, ст. 168).

*Комментарий к статье 64 КЗоТ РФ*

§1. Компенсация за работу в выходной день происходит в зависимости от 
договоренности сторон - либо путем повышенной оплаты (не менее, чем в двойном 
размере), либо путем предоставления отгула.
§2. Отгул может быть предоставлен либо непосредственно после выходного 
дня, в который производилась работа, либо в любое другое время, в том числе 
путем присоединения его к ежегодному отпуску.
§3. Поскольку законодательство прямо не предусматривает зависимости продолжительности 
отгула от продолжительности работы в выходной день, то можно признать, что 
*отгул должен быть предоставлен независимо от продолжительности работы (в часах) 
в выходной день.* 
§4. При предоставлении отгула работник обязан написать заявление на имя 
администрации. Администрация должна выразить согласие на предоставление отгула 
в виде приказа или распоряжения, либо разрешительной визы на заявлении работника.
§5. Использование отгула без разрешения администрации считается прогулом 
и может повлечь за собой дисциплинарное взыскание.

И ещё раз:

*О предоставлении отгула за работу в выходной день.*
(Письмо Роструда от 31.10.2008 №5917-ТЗ)

Вопрос: Согласно абз. 6 ст. 153 ТК РФ по желанию работника, работавшего в выходной или нерабочий праздничный день, ему может быть предоставлен другой день отдыха. Какой продолжительности должен быть предоставлен отгул работнику, который был привлечен к работе в выходной день, но отработал не полный рабочий день, а всего два часа?

Ответ:

ФЕДЕРАЛЬНАЯ СЛУЖБА ПО ТРУДУ И ЗАНЯТОСТИ
ПИСЬМО
от 31 октября 2008 г. N 5917-ТЗ

Согласно ч. 3 ст. 153 ТК РФ по желанию работника, работавшего в выходной или нерабочий праздничный день, ему может быть предоставлен другой день отдыха. В этом случае работа в выходной или нерабочий праздничный день оплачивается в одинарном размере, а день отдыха оплате не подлежит.
*Исходя из буквального прочтения ст. 153 речь идет именно о дне отдыха, а не о пропорциональном предоставлении времени отдыха за работу в выходной день.* Действующее законодательство не предусматривает зависимости продолжительности отдыха от продолжительности работы в выходной или нерабочий праздничный день. *Таким образом, вне зависимости от количества отработанных в выходной день часов работнику предоставляется полный день отдыха.*

Начальник
Правового управления
Федеральной службы
по труду и занятости
И.И.ШКЛОВЕЦ

31.10.2008

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Алла и Александ, вы просто молодцы. Такая тема очень актуальна. Я часто сталкиваюсь с проблемой написания приказов. А теперь будет куда заглянуть.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*, 
Вика, да я об этом уже знаю. Вместе с Маришей изучили этот вопрос. Этот приказ писался в прошлом году. Почему была такая формулировка? Постараюсь объяснить. Дело в том, что если мы пишем приказ на оплату нам праздничных дней, то тогда нам оплачивают только те часы, что мы тратим на мероприятие.При чем, уточняют, что не более 2 часов. Как вам это нравится? Здесь же тоже прямое нарушение Законодательства . 
Мы, конечно, отгуливаем праздничные дни в течении года и с этой двойной оплатой не связываемся. Так что данный приказ можно использовать только как пример. Но каждому редактировать под себя.

----------


## Алла и Александр

И снова приказ о пожарке. 
Вот такие приказы рекомендует нам писать наш Пожнадзор. Пишу их на каждое структурное подразделение. Опять же, можно объединить все в один, но мне так удобней.

*Об установлении
противопожарного 
режима.
*
      В целях обеспечения пожарной безопасности и установления противопожарного режима в МУК «CДК Юловского сельского поселения » Сальского района,  структурное подразделения  CДК п. Белозерный расположенного по адресу: пос. Белозерный 

*      Приказываю:*

1.	Ответственность за обеспечение пожарной безопасности в СДК, своевременное выполнение  требований пожарной безопасности, предписаний, постановлений и  иных законных требований  государственных инспекторов по пожарному надзору возлагаю на директора   СДК пос.  Белозерный _____________________________________________
2.	Сотрудников допускать к работе  только после прохождения  противопожарного инструктажа, а при  изменении специфики работы  проходить дополнительное обучение  по предупреждению  и тушению возможных пожаров в установленном порядке.
3.	В помещениях запретить курение.
4.	Уборку мусора в помещениях  объекта  производить по мере необходимости, но не реже одного раза  в день.
5.	Обязанность обесточивания электрооборудования в случае пожара возлагаю на  _____________
6.	Определить порядок проведения временных огневых и других пожароопасных работ в Доме культуры  в соответствии с разделом 
XV ППБ 01-03.
7.	Контроль за порядком обесточивания, осмотра и закрытия помещений после окончания  рабочего дня  возлагаю на  ____________________________________________________________
8.	Установить порядок действия сотрудников при обнаружении пожара или признаков горения  (задымление, запах гари, повышение температуры и т.п.)  в соответствии с требованиями  инструкции  о мерах пожарной безопасности.
9.	Ответственность за приобретение, ремонт, сохранность и готовность к действию первичных средств пожаротушения возлагаю на ______________________________________
10.	Местом сбора при эвакуации всех сотрудников и посетителей Дома культуры  на случай возникновения пожара считать центральный выход из помещения Дома культуры и выходы из зрительного зала.
Директор  МУК

----------


## Victorya

> если мы пишем приказ на оплату нам праздничных дней, то тогда нам оплачивают только те часы, что мы тратим на мероприятие.При чем, уточняют, что не более 2 часов.


Алла, у вас что - почасовая оплата?!! На каком основании бухгалтерия начисляет зарплату таким образом? По идее они должны начислять на основании табеля, и если руководитель поставил 8 (т.е. отработанный день) их дело молча начислить... 
  Но удивительного мало: в кадом домике свои комики... Наши порой тоже "корки мочат"!

----------


## Лена Саженюк

У меня случилась такая ситуация. В СДК обвалился кусочек потолка, печка нуждается в ремонте. Как работники должны мне все это донести. Я так понимаю должна быть сначала докладная. А смету на нужный им матерал они должны представить или нет? Или мне нужно написать приказ о составлении сметы. Вот такая ситуация. Может Алла вы мне подскажите.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Лена Саженюк*, 
Лена, конечно, сначала докладная. Потом приказ на ремонт. А со сметой даже не знаю как правильно сделать. Скорее всего  ее вам должны предоставить вместе с докладной.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Лена Саженюк*, Лена, а кто будет делать ремонт? Если кто-то по договору, тогда смета прикладывается к договору. Если собственными силами, тогда это фиксируется в докладной, что для проведения ремонта необходимо то-то и это по цене.. и на общую сумму....

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Все спасибо я поняла,  а вот как написать приеказ на ремонт?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> как написать приеказ на ремонт?


А зачем приказ на ремонт? Финансирование от приказов не зависит, работники наёмные тоже, если свои - ну тут просто договориться нужно. Никакого приказа на порведение ремотных работ мы не делаем.
Просто делается договор подряда, к которому прикладывается смета.
В договоре обязательно укажите, из чей материал будет использован - заказчика, или подрядчика. Если ваш, не забудьте потом списать. :Yes4:

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Все поняла. Договор о возмездном оказании услуг сделала.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Привет всем, а это опять я. Дело в том, что у нас есть план по платным услугам. И некоторые сотрудники его не выполняют. Меня за это администрация напрягает, так как они уже в начале года заложены  в бюджет. Как я могу в приказной форме на них повлиять? Могу ли я как - то их наказать за невыполнение плаа? Помогите пожалуйста своим советом.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Лена Саженюк*, 
Лена, а в прошлом году у тебя был приказ, где ты закрепляла за каждым руководителем объем платных услуг?
Если это не прописано  в их должностных обязанностях, если не было Доп. соглашения к трудовому договору, если не было приказа о том, что такому-то руководителю в год нужно столько-то заработать на платных услугах, то как можно спросить с работника?  Только всем устное предупреждение вынести. И на будущий год прописать это в их должностных обязанностях. И не забыть написать приказ об изменении должностных обязанностей и установлении конкретных сумм для каждого руководителя.  Основание -  Смета по внебюджетным доходам Администрации.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Лена Саженюк*, 
Лен, ведь план по платным услугам даётся на всё учреждение, а не каждому работнику отдельно. Поэтому спросить с них ты ничего не можешь, как правильно сказала Алла, это не предусмотрено в их должностных обязанностях. Вот если бы их зарплата зависела от выполнения плана - тогда бы они когти рвали сами, чтобы выполнить этот план. У нас выполнение идёт в основном от платных коллективов. Зарплата руководителей напрямую завязана с суммой, которую они сдали в кассу ДК. Мы им выплачиваем 42 % от сданных денег ежемесячно. Конечно, зарплата расчитывается по штатному расписанию, а остальная сумма идёт премией за содействие выполнению плана платных услуг. И они заинтересованы набрать побольше детей, и удержать их, чтобы получить большую зарплату.
А на платных мероприятиях мы составляем договора за распостранение билетов. Пусть суммы и очень небольшие, но всё равно, люди заинтересованы.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Да объем платных услуг был закреплен за каждым структурным подразделением приказом, но не прописано в их должностных обязанностях каждому конкретно. Спасибо за помощь теперь проведу всю эту процедуру. А вот по поводу премий наша администрация как то категорично против.

----------


## Натник

> А на платных мероприятиях мы составляем договора за распостранение билетов.


 Марина, расскажи об этом подробнее... Это с каждым сотрудником вы составляете договор на распространение билетов, и в зависимости от доли проданных билетов повышается процент премии? Так я поняла?

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки я обращаюсь к тем кто работаем в сельских домах культуры или клубах...как у вас обстоят с платными услугами? люди бесплатно ходят на концерты а вот если платно никто не идёт...только за дискотеки ещё платят...и всё...

----------


## лариса львовна

> как у вас обстоят с платными услугами?


у нас согласно уставу можно сдавать помещение в аренду..что я и делала в том году 3 раза по 100рублей за час (договаривалась со всеми на 500 руб)
вызов деда мороза на дом 3 по 200 рублей...а платные дискотеки... билеты не хотят покупать...мы здесь постоим...продаются,но мало...

----------


## вера денисенко

> билеты не хотят покупать...мы здесь постоим..


как и у нас....

----------


## Натник

с платными обстоят дела, не так как хотелось конечно...у нас платные только дискотека и концерты, на эти виды услуг мы делали тарифы...у нас в деревне нет кафе и баров, поэтому молодежь ходит, но ее мало...еще я сдаю зал в аренду под свадьбы, проводы, просто договариваюсь с главой поселения, что я сдам зал, с людьми договариваюсь о сумме,  просто на эту сумму я отдаю им билеты с тарифом под дискотеку и все..ну а другие виды платных услуг развивать, у нас например, нет возможности в виду нехватки рабочих рук, можно было бы и юбилеи, поздравления на дому ДМ...но, мы в троем не успеваем все...сами понимаете и чтец, и жнец и на дуде игрец... :Yes4:

----------


## вера денисенко

> еще я сдаю зал в аренду под свадьбы, проводы,


и если не секрет сколько берёте за аренду....у нас тоже в ДК проходит бракосочетание.(расписывают молодых)..вот думаю сколько будет стоить...

----------


## Натник

ну у нас не бракосочетание, а просто свадьба с тамадой и пр..короче гулянка...за 2 дня суббота и воскресенье - 5 тысяч...мало конечно...но, я просто боюсь, что за большие деньги им проще кафе где -нибудь снять, потому как расписывают у нас в районе и им без разницы куда ехать отмечать...

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки а у вас есть книга приказов? и как она оформляется?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> девочки а у вас есть книга приказов? и как она оформляется?


Книги приказов нет. у меня 3 вида приказов - 1. по основной деятельности, 2. по личному составу (прием и увольнение) и 3. по отпускам, командировкам, поощрениям и взысканиям. Формирую приказы в отдельные папки. А вот на каждый вид приказов веду Журнал регистрации приказов.






> как у вас обстоят с платными услугами?


У нас на платной основе дискотека, концерты, кружки и иногда аренда помещений. В прошлом году заработали более 50 тыс. Конечно деньги небольшие, но если учесть, что бюджет нам выделяет еще меньше, да к тому же, еще и не дает ни копейки - это большое подспорье нам. В конце прошлого года, например, купили себе микшерный пульт .

----------


## вера денисенко

> Книги приказов нет. у меня 3 вида приказов - 1. по основной деятельности, 2. по личному составу (прием и увольнение) и 3. по отпускам, командировкам, поощрениям и взысканиям. Формирую приказы в отдельные папки. А вот на каждый вид приказов веду Журнал регистрации приказов.


Аллочка,а по основной деятельности если я правильно думаю это: приказы по клубным формированиям.кружкам,концертной деятельности ....если тебе не сложно ты не можешь мне на майл хоть несколько по 1 образцу скинуть......буду тебе очень признательна и благодарна.... :Tender: 



> концерты, кружки


 а у вас сколько стоит? у нас тоже денег не от кого не дождёшся....вот думаю как ДК поднимать... :Blush2:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> а у вас сколько стоит?


Верочка, у нас билет на дискотеку стоит 30 рб, на новогоднюю - 50 рб. Оплата за кружки Хореография - 300 рб. Изостудия - 250 рб. Билеты на концерты от 30 до 50 рб.

----------


## Леди N

> Верочка, у нас билет на дискотеку стоит 30 рб, на новогоднюю - 50 рб. Оплата за кружки Хореография - 300 рб. Изостудия - 250 рб. Билеты на концерты от 30 до 50 рб.


билет на нашу дискотеку стоит 70 руб (на новогоднюю ночную- 140 руб)
огоньки со столиками- 350 руб
поздравления Дедов и Снегурочек на дому- 350 руб
огонёк для школьников с родителями,
выпускной для группы детсада,
детский день рождения- по 4 000 руб
спектакль, концерт- по 70 руб

КРУЖКИ У НАС БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ, платные услуги (это я про мероприятия) очень трудно внедрять, но Н У Ж Н О!!!

----------


## Леди N

> девочки а у вас есть книга приказов? и как она оформляется?


книги приказов продаются в обыкновенных магазинах канцелярских.

----------


## Натник

> а у вас есть книга приказов? и как она оформляется?


Вера, у меня 2 книги по приказам - производственные приказы - это все, что касается творческой и хозяйственной деятельности, 2- приказы по личному составу - прием, увольнение, отпуск...книги можно купить в обычных канцелярских магазинах..может и неправильно, но я делаю так...

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки если будет возможность скиньте мне на почту какие-нибудь производственные приказы...буду очень признательна и благодарна....что бы хоть примерно знать что это и как писать...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вера денисенко*, 

Вера, а ты посмотри на первых 2 страницах, я там выставляла кое-какие приказы. А еще , уточни, пожалуйста, какие тебе нужны конкретно?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера, а ты посмотри на первых 2 страницах, я там выставляла кое-какие приказы.


да смотрела,Спасибо огромное, я уже скопировала))) меня интересует приказ на проведение какого-либо мероприятия....потом форма докладных записок,если вдруг надо будет что-то по просить  и т.д.

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_ТДК_

> у нас согласно уставу можно сдавать помещение в аренду..что я и делала в том году 3 раза по 100рублей за час (договаривалась со всеми на 500 руб)
> вызов деда мороза на дом 3 по 200 рублей...а платные дискотеки... билеты не хотят покупать...мы здесь постоим...продаются,но мало...


 А можно ваш устав посмотреть, где прописана сдача в аренду?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А можно ваш устав посмотреть, где прописана сдача в аренду?


В нашем Уставе это звучит так:

5.2. Исчерпывающий перечень иных (неосновных) видов деятельности МБУК.

5.2.1. МБУК  вправе осуществлять следующие виды платной деятельности в целях расширения перечня предоставляемых услуг и социально-творческого развития, а именно:

5.2.22.Услуги по предоставлению аренды нежилого фонда, находящегося в собственности МБУК.

Полностью Устав можно посмотреть у нас на сайте

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Вера я например пишу так.
МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОЕ КАЗЕННОЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕ
«МАЛИНОВСКИЙ ИНФОРМАЦИОННО – ДОСУГОВЫЙ ЦЕНТР»
МАЛИНОВСКОГО СЕЛЬСКОГО ПОСЕЛЕНИЯ


ПРИКАЗ

«03»	июня	2013	г.	           №	23	
	с. Малиново 	

О проведении внутри поселенческого конкурса экологических агитбригад
«Жить согласно с природой» в МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения
С целью формирование у детей и молодежи экологической культуры и мышления, комплексного подхода к решению экологических проблем; развитие творческих способностей; популяризация идей защиты окружающей среды
ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:
1.	Провести внутри поселенческий конкурс экологических агитбригад «Жить согласно с природой»  в МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения, среди детей и молодежи  в возрасте 10 – 17 лет, 29 июня 2013 года в 19-00 часов.
2.	Утвердить Положение  внутри поселенческого конкурса экологических агитбригад «Жить согласно с природой»  (Приложение 1).
3.	Руководителям культуры Малиновского сельского поселения, подготовить  детей для участия в конкурсе «Жить согласно с природой».
4.	Организацию и проведение конкурса «Жить согласно с природой», который состоится 29 июня 2013 года в 19-00 часов в СДК села Малиново возложить на художественного руководителя МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения Крикун С.В. и библиотекаря села Малиново Попову И.А.
5.	Контроль за исполнение настоящего приказа оставляю за собой.






Директор МКУ «МИДЦ»
Малиновского сельского поселения                                                      Е.А.Саженюк

----------


## Еримей

Добрый день! У меня предстоит сокращение на 0,5 ставки художественного руководителя в связи с оптимизацией бюджета. Как правильно написать приказ? Может кто то уже уже делал такой? Выложите пожалуйста образец. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vstoronke

Давным-давно  пользуемся  унифицированными  формами  приказов (погуглите  в  Инете). По  сокращению - предупредить  работника  за  2  месяца  обязательно  письменно!

----------

